# Reaver titan maybe?



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok. So I am obsessed with getting one of the Leviathan Mortis form dreamforge to use as another warhound or something. While I wait for its official release I have this uncontrollable urge to build a titan. So I bought a heap of plasticard tube and rod and started to mock one up. I am building this up as a skeleton and will flesh and bulk it out with armor plates tubes pipes power cables and other bits and pieces as I go. I am tempted to actually add gs flesh to some areas as it will be a chaos titan. Anyway after 2 days I had arrived at the result shown in the first three pics. Then after an additional two days I am at the next three. I realise that the legs are thin but there is plenty of armor and stuff to add to bulk them out. I have plenty of gs work to do to detail the pivot connections for the legs, arm and hydraulic cylinder joints. At the moment I am building this where I am working so I am working without my bits box. As it stands now it is 10 inches tall. Once the head and the carapace weapon is added it will be more like 14.
Have at it fellows and let me know what you think.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This is good. This is almost too good- I must avoid the temptation to imitate.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I like it, well posed and a massive fist without it being out of place.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks good man, keep it coming!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. Interested in seeing the project progress.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crazy awesome for such a little amount of time.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It definitely looks like it has potential of being something awesome. I hope you stick with it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

No danger of not sticking with it. Spent some time on it at lunchtime. Problem is I have not got the datasheet for the reaver with me. I cannot remember the weapon options. First is the vulcan megabolter an option for the carapace weapon?
Second is one of the arm weapons the gatling blaster and what are its stats? 

Reason is I want to build a pair of shoulder mounted megabolters and I have started on a monster high caliber gatling for the arm weapon. Notice a trend in weapon types here?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Reason is I want to build a pair of shoulder mounted megabolters and I have started on a monster high caliber gatling for the arm weapon. Notice a trend in weapon types here?


I'll confirm that both of these are weapon options and may be mounted on those specific armour regions. Posting stats would be in breach of copyright rules. The stats are in Imperial armour 6 : siege of Vraks part 2.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have that book. It is just that it is about 1000km away. Thanks for the details on the weapon options. Gatling blaster is almost complete.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks cool man.  And it looks a lot less of a pain in the butt than a FW reaver lol... trust me.. :headbutt:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Went home for a long weekend so i have only spent one additional day on it from my last update. The basic form of the gatling blaster is complete and the shoulder mounted ammo hoppers are on the way. I intend to mount half of the megabolter(ie, one rotating barrel group) on each shoulder. I have to fill in the open sections on the ammo hoppers and start work on the ammo feed to the gatling blaster. I really have to start the gs work on the joint details too.
Here is what we have so far.

















Many thanks to everyone for their comments also. I was not sure weather this was a good project at the start. And in the early stages i though i was kidding myself that it could be done. It has now got my full attention and i am intending to make it work. LTP, I have read your reaver titan build and it is truly outstanding, not to mention inspiring. There won't be anywhere that level of painting performed on this. However i have bought 4 packs of gs for adding detail so from a detail point of view i fully intend to do a reasonable job. (A reasonable job compared to everyong elses standard. It is like my painting. The 'best' I can do is tabletop for everyone else.)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm that doesn't really look the right size for a Reaver Class Titan, however since you play chaos why not construct a HellKnight of Slaanesh? its a bit smaller and pretty cool.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Overall height at the moment is about 11inches. Without a head or the carapace weapon. The completed model will be between 12 to 13 inches tall. The warhound I use is about 8 1/2 inches so there is a significant step up. The thing I have found with titans is that they rapidly become impossible to transport. I am working on the principle that if it is noticably bigger than a warhound then it should be able to pass for a reaver.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

cant wait to see it finished! be sure to keep posting progress pics


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have added the pivots to all the hydraulic cylinders and joints with the exception of the knees hips and tle gatling blaster. I have also knocked up the pair of megabolters for the shoulders. For a while i considered mounting the megabolters in the chest but i think the shoulders will be more impressive.
And now some pics. They are pretty poor but they show what i have been doing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome and insane work as usual mate :victory:

I love seeing your large scale projects, and can't wait to see this thing progress.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is pretty good. I would say that the tubing is exposed and therefore a bit on the vulnerable side... Obviously its down to artistic lisence and it looks good. Just a thought.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

That is nuts.

Nuts in a good way.

Waiting to see how this turns out!


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

looks fucking sweet man!

Good luck with this!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement guys and girls. I have had a bit of real life getting in the way this past month but i had the day off work with the Flu yesterday so i did some work on it. I have done up the bulk of the leg armor and started to add some more details. There is still a mile of work to do but it seems to be going alright.

















That is it for the moment. I have since added some detail to the rear of the hull and installed a head. More tomorrow.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Further update.Added the head and some pipes and gubbins to the rear along with some trim around the chest and the lower leg armor. Still heaps to go but it seems to be comming along.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

This looks -amazing-! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm.

This almost makes me want to keep building my titan.

Why do you have 2 vulcans on top?

If you don't know the sheet for reavers, i have to dissapoint you i'm not 100 myself.
*Getting apocalypse reloaded*

Wut? Not in there. Hang on a bit.
*Searching internet*

ok, looks like it can carry ONE of the warhound weapons on top, with the addition of the vortex and the apoc launcher.

Arms are warlord weapons. Minus the quake cannon and the volcano cannon.

So if you use the two vulcans on the roof as a single vulcan, it's correct.

What will you call the pattern? Since it's obviously not a mars pattern


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Klomster the mechanicus man is right. The the single megabolters on the carapace count as one. Usually that weapon system has two barrel groups. I prefer the look this way. Not sure as far as a name of the pattern. In all likleyhood it will be a dark mechanicus prototype of some kind.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

You are a talented and scary person

You make me cry into my malformed ball of GS

I will just go sit in the corner and try not to look at this frikken sweet titan :wink:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have done a little bit more work. Added the beginnings of some chaos iconography and growths. Capped most of the open tube sections but still have a few more to do. In the interests of greater firepower i have also started on a defense laser. This is an ambidextrous mount so I can use it on either side. This will give me the following builds. Titan CCW, gatling blaster Vulcan megabolter.
Titan CCW, Defense Laser, Vulcan Megabolter.
Defense Laser, Gatling Blaster, vulcan megabolter.
Should be able to deal with most things.
I must apologise for the pics. They are shit.
















Still plenty of work to do but i am pleased to be making progress. However small. If you are wondering why the Big GS section is where it is that is because i dropped the titan and broke off its left leg. So the hip joint on that side will be gs heavy.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm....To small for a reaver class, but it would make a good Dark Mech Demon Engine. With the Weapons load out i would make up a Data sheet that mix's a Warhound with better weapons and slightly less armor but give it some Demonic Boosts perhaps?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

*further progress*

Took the leg armor off again and did some further detail work. Also removed the megabolters so they chan be attached with magnets. Used heaps of plasticard rod and tube to add cables and hoses to the legs. I will also be using some guitar wire when I get hold of some. But for the moment the smooth rod has added plenty of detail. I still have a long way to go though. I have rivets to do.:headbutt:
Photos.

































Azkaellon, you did mention that before. Any biger and transportation becomes prohibitive. It is considerably bigger than my warhound so it should be fine. Maybe I could build some platform shoes?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

How tall is it really?

Counldn't see the measurment on the ruler in that pic.

As long as it's in the range 12"-15" it should be fine as a reaver.

Since that's half of a warlord.

And you have the correct guns on (with a twist) so i wouldn't have any probs with playing this.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is on the lower end of that scale. Just over 12". The thing is that if i made it any taller it would look even thinner. I am using the largest tube size available. At least at this size I have a chance of fitting it in the same transport case as my warhound.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Managed to spend a little more time on the titan. Was given some guitar wire so I have added some additional power cables to the legs. First time I have used it but I think this stuff has huge potential.
I managed to finish putting the corner trims on the torso and mocking up the rear vents for the reactor. I gave the titan ccw some attention and added motr power cables to the backs of the fingers and the upper arm. It is progress but there will be more.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking very nice, you don't seem to be mixing your blue/yellow stuff enough.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I wondered when someone would notice that. It is an old batch of greenstuff of the 2 color strip variety. There were some hard set lumps in it. Thing was I was using it mainly for filling purposes and the hard lumps did not cause me any problems.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

wowsers. Nice project, that's a lot of work lol. Looking awesome and very impressive!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comment dusty. I have seen your work and a compliment from you carries a lot of weight. Sometimes I look at how much work is in this and think that the reaver from forgeworld might have been a better option.........but I enjoy the construction more than the finished model. So probably not.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

That's what we like to hear - People enjoying getting stuck in! Try not to worry/focus to much on how time consuming it is (as most of the time is spent on analyzing lol). There's generally only one thing that concerns me when building, and that is; 'Is it happy?' Because only 'A happily made model will paint happily well.'
Here's some ideas to help inject some more pop with your project:
- Go rivet crazy
- For the size of model, get old computer/vcr/tv components (They'll make great detailing for areas like behind the leg or more mechanical areas, like tucked up inside the torso).
- Magnets would make quick additions and bring another level of options.
- Model in some detail like fog/spot-lights, riot control (maybe grenade launcher), sensors/annetta.
- exhaust/venting. Big machines will need to be cooled, vents look cool and take up space (computer parts may help here or even mesh).
- odd bit of chain might work here and there. Gears, cogs might also make nice features.

You got a great structure going on, I'm loving the pipework, struts, cables. The waist, hand, and legs are really impressive. The weapons rock too, maybe give them some texture or panel lines. Maybe consider hanging a banner when it's all done.
Keep on rocking dude! 
+Rep!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Rivets- check that was allways part of the plan. I have already started cutting them from rod.
Magnets- check. Last night i magnetised the megabolters and the leg armor.
Fog lights- check. There are two sets of baneblade headlights on the leg armor and there are are 2 mk 1 rhino searchlights to go on and a COD building lamp to go on as a searchlight too. 
Riot control- Check. There will be heavy flamers mounted in the mounts for the dozer blades i used for leg armor along with several sets of smoke launchers.
Vents- check there will be a main exhaust stack on the back of the torso along with other details. I have loads of chaos chains, skulls and icons to add on. Thanks for the advice dusty.
I will put up the latest batch of pics tomorrow.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics from yesterday and last night.
Magnetised leg armor, gs details and nurgle symbols on the leg armor, some gs on the gatling blaster and the rear exhausts. Added some additional armor to the rear of the pelvis and the upper waist. There will be hanging pivoted armor plates on the front of the torso to protect the exposed hydraulics and spine. They will have to be removable so the spine can be painted.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Additional armor is being added. I built the hanging armor plates for each side of the torso but the central one still has to be done. I also finally got around to the armor plate for the gatling blaster arm. There is plenty more to go on there as well as the new defense laser arm. I am having great difficulty working out how I am going to armor the ccw arm. I would like to use a system of overlaping rectangular plates but I have yet to achieve a mockup I like.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I love following this. Every update to your progress it gets even more and more awesome. Great work! Anxiously waiting for the newest pics


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Maybe cut a section of plasticard in the shape of your ccw but add a few inches to each dimension. Then cut it up into strips and overlap them like shingles?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice idea. I will try that when i get back. I have had to go back to work in PNG so i will be unable to do any more for a week or two.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a month since my last update. I have been building my leviathan mortis but as we have an apoc battle comming up in our campaign this needs to be finished.(Alas however, my opponent will be using it.) He has indicated that he wants the shooty armament selection. So i have to get this thing to primer and metallic drybrush stage before next weekend. On the other hand i still want to keep adding detail...........
Detail wins. Couple of minor additions. More chaos points on the flat armor sections of the torso. Added the smoke launchers(oh wow such amazing progress) and did up the lube system for the torso hydraulics. Qotsa4life donated a heap of guitar wire(thanks again mate) and you can see where that went. 









Just realised that i missed the underside of the torso. There are lube and hydraulic lines and more exhaust vents under there. Will have to cover those on the next update.
Thoughts and comments please .


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have made some more progress.More detail work on the gatling blaster, the volcano cannon and the fist. I did some more gs work on the titan body as well but the main thing is i have started to paint. The body has had a first coat of black primer.

First up a shot of the primed titan. Damn paint went a bit fuzzy but on a nurgle titan the paint job is allways a bit iffy.









Added additional detail to the volcano cannon. Mostly finished. Just cables and pipes to run now.










Gatling blaster. More gs tentacles and power cables. This is practically finished. A couple more bits to add to the back of it and a gap to fill on the bottom. Otherwise this arm is almost right.









Titan power fist. I am happy with how this is going although there are details for the armor and more hoses to add. There is an additional armor plate to go on the shoulder still to go too.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is an absolutely awesome diy job. +rep, accept my meager offerings.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bit of an update. Started on the basic painting. This thing was used by my opponent in our campaign and it was spectacular. We have another game this weekend and this time i get to use it. Should be fun.









And with a friend.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Time to revive the old thread. Around january this unit took a hit from some pretty impressive weapons(A family member i think) and dived off the shelf where i stored it. Destroying most of the structure between the pelvis and the torso. The result is shown below.
































Well these were taken in january and we have used the titan pieces as terrain for several battles since. However it finally got to me and the repairs have been made. I had been putting it off for ages because i was sure it would be a very difficult repair. However it went back together today and seems to have done ok.
















The missing vulcan megabolter has a magnet come off so i have yet to put that back on. But he is upright and i can continue with the paintjob. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

another talented person for me to curse enviously... oh i mean praise!!! looking fab on the frame work mate and looking forward to seeing this harbinger of cyclical death finished + rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is almost a year from my last post, but I have finally finished it. I probably could have gone a bit further with the painting but I am just pleased to get it off my painting list. The ccw will have to be completed later. But for the moment it is ready for battle.


----------

